# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  المتاجرة بعقود Cfd للداو جونز والناسداك  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## نشوان

السلام عليكم
طبعا اخوكم مضارب بالعملات...والحمدلله مقتنع فيها بس عندي سؤال حول عقود الهامش( افروقات) والمسماة CFD Contracts
سبوت على الداو جونز مثلا ....اشوف المضاربة بها مربحة جدا خاصة وان التوجه اليومي للحركة يظهر من بداية اليوم.
وبعيدا عن الناحية الشرعية........ماهي فرص النجاح بهذا النوع من المضاربة ........حيث اني ارى الكثير بدأ يتجهون لها بعيدا عن الاسهم.
مجرد سؤال اتمنى الرد عليه من اصحاب الخبرة.  
شكرا........

----------


## saif1743

اخي العزيز  نشوان  لنا لم اجربها  ولكني لدي معلومه عنها من زمان  .. قرأتها و خزنتها في الجهاز للمعلومات و الثقافة العامة فقط ..... و أحببت هنا ان ابينها للقارئ العزيز  لكي يتمكن من التعرف على هذا النوع من الاستثمار  ...   تحياتي  وهي اتفاقيات بيع او شراء. تمنح المتداولين القابلية للتجارة في مختلف الأدوات المالية (كالأسهم، العملات، مؤشرات الأسهم، عقود الطاقة، السلع، وغيرها من الادوات المالية العالمية) والإستفادة من تذبذب حركة الاسعار لهذه الادوات، دون الحاجة الى امتلاكها بشكل فعلي، وتعتمد عقود الفروقات على نظام الهامش النقدي(المارجن) بشكل مباشر.فعلى سبيل المثال اذا رغب احد المستثمرين بالمتاجرة في خام النفط، وكان يتوقع ان ترتفع أسعار خام النفط من 50 دولار للبرميل الواحد الى 50.50 دولار خلال فترة معينة، فما عليه إلا ان يشتري عقد (سي ف دي) لخام النفط، حيث يحتوي كل عقد من عقود خام النفط على 1000 برميل و التكلفة التأمينية(المارجن) للعقد الواحد 1000 دولار.في هذا المثال و بعد شراء عقد خام النفط و على فرض ان السعر ارتفع كما هو متوقع فستكون نتيجة العملية كالتالي:الربح او الخسارة   = (سعرالشراء – سعر البيع) x حجم العقد                    =(50$– 50.50$) x 1000 برميل                    =500 $و كما نلاحظ في المثال السابق فإن المستثمر قد حصل على نتيجة المتاجرة 1000 برميل دون الحاجةالى شراء 1000 برميل بصورة فعلية.و في الوضع المعاكس فإذا اتجهت الاسعار بعكس توقع المستثمرين -لا قدر الله- فإن مقدار الخسارة ستكون عائدة على نفس حجم العقد .ان عمليات المتاجرة على عقود الفروقات (سي ف دي) هي من اكثر الاستراتيجيات المتبعة في اسواق المال العالمية، وتتميز بمضاعفة الكميات المباعة و المشتراة الى أضعاف راس المال المتوفر، مما يعطي الفرصة الكاملة للمستثمرين بمضاعفة ارباحهم التجارية عند تحقق التوقعات الاستثمارية الخاصة لكل اداة مالية بإذن الله.

----------


## عياد

اخي العزيز نشوان رحبا بك في قسم الاسهم الامريكي منورنا عساك دايما مشارك ويانا
لن ا زيد كثيرا على كلام ابوعلي جزاه الله خيرا  ما اريد قوله ان الcfd هو التعامل مع الاسهم بنظام العملات فمثلا لايكون عندك الامكانية لشراء خمسة وستون سهما انت تشتري عقدا كاملا العقد قيمته اما 100 او الف سهم حسب المارجن ال100 تدفع فقط مبلغ تاميني 500$ والشركة تمول لك باقي قيمة الاسهم وكل سنت يرتفعه السهم تربح دولار كامل مع ملاحظة السبريد ثابت ثلاثة سنت تقريبا من الناحية الشرعية برأيي التعامل بهذا الشكل ليس حراما
الحرمة هي عند التبييت تدفع فوائد ربوية وايضا المضاربة على المؤشرات هي نوع من انواع الرهان على رقم محدد وصله انت تربح لم يصله تخسر . والله اعلم 
تحياتي لك محبك 
عياد

----------


## نشوان

شكرا جزيلا .............

----------


## نشوان

هل بلاماكن استخدام خطوط الفيبوناتشي لقياس الارتدادات الممكنة من تاريخ فتح السوق الامريكية ومعرفة اتجاه مؤشر الداو جونز وبالتالي المضاربة على الارتدادات. الحقيقة جربتها على الديمو ووجدتها فعالة. هل من تعليق؟ شكرا...........

----------


## عياد

> هل بلاماكن استخدام خطوط الفيبوناتشي لقياس الارتدادات الممكنة من تاريخ فتح السوق الامريكية ومعرفة اتجاه مؤشر الداو جونز وبالتالي المضاربة على الارتدادات. الحقيقة جربتها على الديمو ووجدتها فعالة. هل من تعليق؟ شكرا...........

 اهلا بك اخي نشوان 
يعجبني نشاطك الملحوظ في العملات وفي الاسهم 
طيب هل يمكن ان تطلعنا على تجربتك ونرى مع بعض كيف يمكن تطبيقها 
بالمناسبةالاندكس هو تشارت يخضع لتحليل الفني بكل ادواته  يعني ليس بغريب ارتداد المؤشر من اماكن نسب الفيبوناتشي  
اخوك عياد

----------


## نشوان

شكرا اخي عياد على تجاوبك معي.  بالنظر الى شارت الداو جونز بفريم الساعة مثلا نجد وجود نقطة تمثل قاع متكرر عند 10600 وكذلك مقاومة بعد كسرها. لاحقا عند محاولة كسرها ارتد عندها الترند بعنف باكثر من 300نقطة. وكانت فرصة للبيع. على شارت الربع ساعة ومنذ بداية افتتاح السوق الامريكية انتظرنا افتتاح السوق وانتظرنا حتى وصل الى اقصى قمة رسمنا منها الفيبو واصبح من الواضح وجود ارتدادات عند مستويات الفيبو 38% ,50% ,61% مع تكون قمم وقيعان يصعب كسرها عند هذه المستويات مثلا عند 10613 تكون عندها قاع ومقاومة الفيبو لم يتمكن من كسرها. بالتالي الدخول عندها حقق مكسب 20 نقطة . فماهو رايك؟

----------


## نشوان

على فريم الساعتين نجد وجود قاع غيمة متكررة ثنائية عند 10640 بمجرد ان وصل اليها الترند كمستوى ارتادا متوقع بلاضافة الى تشبع الستوشستك ارتد عندها المؤشر 50 نقطة. وهذا يبدو واضحا من الشارت. معنى هذا ان التحليل الفني للعملات لايختلف عن الاندكس كثيرل فبما عدا سرعة الاندكس الاكبر وبداية السوق واتجاهه اليومي وتاثره ايضا بمايتعلق باخبار الفائدة والى ذلك. بالحقيقة اجدها تحترم التحليل الفني كثيرا بالذات الداو جونز وارباحها جيدة وسواء كان المؤشر هابطا او صاعدا فبامكاني الربح مثل العملات.

----------


## عياد

> معنى هذا ان التحليل الفني للعملات لايختلف عن الاندكس كثيرل فبما عدا سرعة الاندكس الاكبر وبداية السوق واتجاهه اليومي وتاثره ايضا بمايتعلق باخبار الفائدة والى ذلك. بالحقيقة اجدها تحترم التحليل الفني كثيرا بالذات الداو جونز وارباحها جيدة وسواء كان المؤشر هابطا او صاعدا فبامكاني الربح مثل العملات.

 عزيزي نشوان 
انا متابع كتاباتك في منتدى العملات ويعجبني فيك البحث والتطبيق والمثابرة فبارك الله يك وبارك لك
اعجبني جدا تشارت المؤشرات التي وضعتها وكما ذكرت التحليل الفني هو التحليل الفني حتى لو نحلل اي شيء متى ماتوافر تشارت فيه محورين محور للوقت ومحور للسعر لمدة زمنية تقدر نحلل .
عامة فكرتك اعجبتني جدا وستكون ممتازة اكثر للمضاربين حيث ان مؤشر مثل النازداك هنا العديد من الشركات التي تتبع النازداك ارتفاعا وهبوطا نسميها شركات المؤشر لانها مطابقة لحركة الانديكس يعني تفيد حتى لمضاربين الاسهم العاديين علاوة على امكانية التجارة بها في المؤشرات والاسهم بنظام CFD اتمنى ان تكمل موضوعك ومارايك ان تشاركنا تحليل النازداك  في الموضوع التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5781.html
سؤال هل جربت مثل هذا النظام على العملات صدقني خطوط الفيبوناتشي جيدة ولها اكثر من الاستخدام في العملا قرات عنها منذ فترة طويلة استراتيجيات كثيرة في منتديات مختلفة واعتقد تقرير اكشن فوركس الذي تضعه مهتمين بها في تحليلهم مع تقرير DAILYFX او بمعنى اصح لاتقرير فني للعملات بدونها  
تحياتي لك محبك عياد   
مجهود حلو منك عزيزي

----------


## نشوان

اشكرك على ردك الذي اعطاني  دفعة للمحاولة على الاندكس ومعرفة سلوكه .
وساشارك باذن الله على الناسداك. ويبدو ان الفيبو لها تاثير رائع على العملات والاندكس ساواصل باشرافك معرفة توجهه. بالنسبة لتقرير Daily FX فانا لااعلم عنها صراحةو متابع  Actionforex  في معظم الاحيان على العموم ساقراء تقاريرهم ومعرفة مايميزها. 
بالتوفيق.......

----------


## نشوان

دعم 10600 كدعم اصبح مقاومة تمثل قاع وقمم متكررة اعتقد ان الارتداد عندها ممكن ؟؟؟؟ والله اعلم  امكانية الارتداد عند 10565 ممكنة ايضا لوجود مقاومة متكررة عند هذه المنطقة. ؟؟؟؟

----------


## نشوان

> دعم 10600 كدعم اصبح مقاومة تمثل قاع وقمم متكررة اعتقد ان الارتداد عندها ممكن ؟؟؟؟ والله اعلم  امكانية الارتداد عند 10565 ممكنة ايضا لوجود مقاومة متكررة عند هذه المنطقة. ؟؟؟؟

 حصل ارتداد قوي والسعر الان 10600.

----------


## عياد

100% يانشوان بالتوفيق

----------


## ابوعبيد

اخي نشوان الله يجزاك خير على الموضوع المهم 
سؤال لو سمحتلي... متى يبدا نشاط سوق النازدك والداوجنز  
هل هو مثل العملات في الصباح بتوقيت مكه او له اوقات مختلفه ؟؟

----------


## نشوان

> اخي نشوان الله يجزاك خير على الموضوع المهم 
> سؤال لو سمحتلي... متى يبدا نشاط سوق النازدك والداوجنز  
> هل هو مثل العملات في الصباح بتوقيت مكه او له اوقات مختلفه ؟؟

 يبدء التداول بالنازداك وعقود الداو جونز بداية السوق الامريكية تماما. ويقفل عند اقفالها. 
شكرا........

----------


## nedal

الف تحية لك اخ نشوان ولكن اردت ان اسالك هل العمل بالداو و النازدك افضل من العملات و ما هو حكم العمل به شرعا شكرا

----------


## abofahad777

اخ نشوان ممكن تحط لي رمز الداو جونز والنازدك الي في البرنامج لان عجزنت وانا ادور عليهم ويعطيك الله الف عافية

----------


## نشوان

> اخ نشوان ممكن تحط لي رمز الداو جونز والنازدك الي في البرنامج لان عجزنت وانا ادور عليهم ويعطيك الله الف عافية

 حياك الله اخوي ابو فهد الرمز للداو جونز( DJIA) للناسداك (NASDAQ stock Index 100)   اعتقد انها متوفرة للشركات التي تدعم المتاجرة بعقود CFD فقط اشهرها برايي: www.saxobank.com www.gcitrading.com 
ولااعلم ان كانت شركات الاسهم مثل اميرترادر او اي ترايدر  واعتقد ان الاجابة عند الاخ/ عياد .
حيث اني ايضا ام اتمكن من الحصول على مؤشر الناسداك الخاص بلاسهم. 
شكرا............

----------


## نشوان

> الف تحية لك اخ نشوان ولكن اردت ان اسالك هل العمل بالداو و النازدك افضل من العملات و ما هو حكم العمل به شرعا شكرا

 برايي ان العمل على الاندكس بشكل عام افضل لسبب رئيسي :
اولا: لانها تحترم التحليل الفني كثيرا وبالذات الارتادات والاختراقات.
ثانيا: المؤشر هو عبارة عن متوسطات لمجمعة كبيرة من الاسهم لشركات عديدة منها شركات التكنولوجيا والشركات العملاقة.
ثالثا: لايوجد تدخل للبنوك الكبيرة التي قد تتخذ خطوات تؤثر على الوضع الطبيعي لسير العملة بما يصعب عليك التكهن بسلوكها بالتالي قد ترى تحركات غريبة بالعملات من الصعب ملاحقتها بعكس الاندكس الذي لايوجد به تدخل للينوك الكبيرة.
رابعا: سياسات الدول المالية بعيدة كل البعد عن التاثير المباسر للاندكس وحطواتها في هذا الاتجاه واضخة بحالة رغبيتها لتنشيط استثماراتها تكون العملة وسيلتها للتحكم( سياسة نقدية) هي التي تؤثر على سلوك المضاربين بلاسهم والاندكس بشكل اعم.
خامسا: من الممكن التكهن بحركة السوق ومنذ بداية السوق الامريكية بوضوح فهو ياخذ اتجاهين واضحين بصورة سريعة يمكن اللعب على الارتدادات والاختراقات بصورة اسهل ويكون الارتادا والاختراق حادا ومربحا اذا اجدت اختيار النقاط.
سادسا: تاثرها بلاخبار واضح جدا ويمكن التكهن به.
سابعا:الاقبال على هذا النوع من العقود مازال بسيط ومتواضع نسبيا مقارنة بالعملات بالتالي المضاربين على المؤشر عادة ليس لهم التاثير المباشر على السوق وهذه نقطة ايجابية. مع العلم بان هذا المؤشر يستخدم للمراقبة والتحليل وليس للمتاجرة.
ثامنا: يوجد متاجرة لهذا المؤشر على العقود المستقبلية والاجلة وهي نوع اخر من المضاربة ولكنها قد تختلف من حيث نوعية التداول وطريقة التعامل معها. ولايوجد تبييت للعقود نهائيا.
اخيرا: يمكنك فتح حساب ميني ايضا للتجربة. مع العلم بانها تعتبر عقود Spot يعني مثل العملات تماما وليست مثل عقود الفيوتشر المحرمة تماما. 
* الحقيقة ان مصدر الشك فيها هو عدم معرفتي بوجود شركات خمور من ضمن الاندكس هو برايي مايجعلني اقف جانبا وبعيدا عن هذه المتاجرة رغم ممارستي المستمرة لها من فترة ليست بسيطة واستخدمها احيانا بحكم علاقتها بالعملات بالذات الداو والناسداك وحاليا ابحث عن مصدر فتاوي لتقرير ذلك بصراحة.
شكرا...........

----------


## abofahad777

مشكور اخوي نشوان على تجاوبك معنا بسرعة 
انا اشتغل على نظام سي اف دي مع بنك برقان 
لونق وشورت بس للاسف ليس لديهم متاجرة على المؤشرات 
شكرة اخوي نشوان ويعطيك العافية

----------


## عياد

> مشكور اخوي نشوان على تجاوبك معنا بسرعة 
> انا اشتغل على نظام سي اف دي مع بنك برقان 
> لونق وشورت بس للاسف ليس لديهم متاجرة على المؤشرات 
> شكرة اخوي نشوان ويعطيك العافية

 ابو فهد كيفك حبيبي اخبارك انشاء الله طيب
عندي سؤال لو تكرمت بما انك تشتغل في CFD هل يحتسبون فوائد تبييت وهل السبريد ثابت لجميع الاسهم وكم يكون تقريبا اذا مو ثابت  
شكرا حبيبي ابو فهد

----------


## عياد

> * الحقيقة ان مصدر الشك فيها هو عدم معرفتي بوجود شركات خمور من ضمن الاندكس هو برايي مايجعلني اقف جانبا وبعيدا عن هذه المتاجرة رغم ممارستي المستمرة لها من فترة ليست بسيطة واستخدمها احيانا بحكم علاقتها بالعملات بالذات الداو والناسداك وحاليا ابحث عن مصدر فتاوي لتقرير ذلك بصراحة.
> شكرا...........

 جزاك الله خير اخي نشوان على شرحك المطول لدي سؤال  يمكن ان يساعد في فهم حكم تجارة المؤشرات هل  انت عندما تشتري مؤشر النازداك تشتري في كل اسهم النازداك ؟
ما رايك ؟
اذا رايك نعم فكل اسهم النازداك من قطاع التكنولوجيا مافيها خمور

----------


## نشوان

الداو جونز على ابواب مقاومة 10645 وهي قيبو 61% بلاضافة الىمقاومة قوية. الستوشستك لم يتشبع بعد 65 الار اس اي 58 . هل ستكسر؟  لنتابع.....

----------


## نشوان

Today's support: - 10 575.00 and 10 552.40(main), where a delay and correction is highly possible. Break of the latter would bring 10 537.20, where correction could also may be. Then 10 518.75. Be there a strong impulse, we would see 10 504.69. Continuation will bring 10 485.00. 
Today's resistance: - 10 665.10, 10 686.80 and 10 710.90 (main), where a correction may happen. Break would bring 10 712.80, where a correction may happen. Then 10 721.50, where a delay and correction could be. Be there a strong impulse, we'd see 10 732.40. Continuation would bring 10 777.70.  FXtechtrade

----------


## abofahad777

حياك الله عياد بخصوص نظام سي اف دي ياخذون فوائد على التبيت في حالة اللونق اما في حالة الشورت لا ياخذون لانه نظام تسليف اسهم لا يملكهم البروكر ولايخسر فيهم شيء اما السبريد يختلف من سهم الى سهم هناك اسهم فرق سنت عن البيع والشراء الفعلي وهناك فرق 1 دولار عن البيع والشراء مثل قوقل مثال  قمت بعملية بيع قوقل شورت وهي كانت سعرها 296 انت تبيع على 295 فرق دولار عليك انتظار 293 هنا تكون لا خسارة ولا ربح

----------

